# Seeking Central Machinery 12" Band Saw Model 1629 Year 1998 Manual.



## NancyLittleOldLady (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi I need a manual for a Central Machinery 12" Band Saw Model 1629 1998 year. Anyone know where I can find one. I posted on another board, but then realized no one had posted for a long time, so I thought I would have better luck here.

My "sweet heart", adjusted all the various screws, after I got the blade on and in place, and it is working great, but there are a lot of screws for adjustment, that both of us had some problems with… as in remembering what did what…. ( part of getting older I thing…LOL).....

So if anyone has a manual or a page that might work that you can copy and past that would help.

Thanks Nancy.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you tried here:

http://www.manualsonline.com/


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/1000-1999/1629.pdf

That should do it for ya.


----------

